# Automatic repair loop with a twist



## iwearahalo2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Or I think it is?
Hi There,
I was updating my printer drivers today via usb from laptop (Lenovo z500) and I got the dreaded BSOD, I was annoyed but thought I could rectify by a reset or even a format but no not a chance.
I can get the bios up but when I try to (cant recall the exact title but its option 4) it simply initiates the start up sequence and the loop begins, I can get to advance options but again I cant reset or format the laptop, neither will it roll back.
I can only get into script and as you can tell I am not that good with laptops. the local shop has quoted me £40 to wipe to factory settings which seems steep but there we go.
Any suggestions as I am pulling my hair out?
Many Thanks


----------

